# Getting into dirt jumping



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

After 23 years of trail riding, I'm finding I'm enjoying my time at the bike parks more than on the trails (I'll still go on the trails). Here in Colorado, I'm lucking because there are a bunch nearby.

So I picked up my 2nd DJ (had to get rid of my Yeti) and now have a P3 for my first DJ to use on actual dirt jumps and pump track.

Coming off a full suspension, any suggestions you have for someone who's new to this? I'm 43 years old, and I feel like a kid again  Not that I plan on doing any of the backflips I see the pros doing, but I'd like to see about getting comfortable on it.


----------



## b.r.h. (May 3, 2007)

Subscribed.


----------



## Junersun (Jun 10, 2014)

I just got my first proper dirt jumper this year as well and I'm (33). It's been a really fun experience. It's incredible how easy they are to move around or change direction in the air compared to my slacked out long wheelbase Mtb.

I've found that I'm pumping my tires up to 35-40 psi to keep any rolling resistance to a minimal. Fork is also really stiff and only really used for those oh crap moments.

It's really help me commit into a landing fork first or else you get a nice sharp sting up your spine.

I also won't dirt jump without a full face. Too much liability with a wife and kids at home.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

Junersun said:


> I just got my first proper dirt jumper this year as well and I'm (33). It's been a really fun experience. It's incredible how easy they are to move around or change direction in the air compared to my slacked out long wheelbase Mtb.
> 
> I've found that I'm pumping my tires up to 35-40 psi to keep any rolling resistance to a minimal. Fork is also really stiff and only really used for those oh crap moments.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah that's a given. Full face all the way. I started jumping on my trail bike and realized that riding a trail bike on the slope style, dual slalom, and dirt jumps isn't nearly as much fun as either riding a DJ or slopestyle bike.

I took a digger a few weeks ago (was too upright on the landing and washed out). I would have not been happy if I wasn't wearing my full face.

Even trail riding now feels weird with the full face, so I picked up a fox pro-frame for that.

I have my fork fairly soft but I'm going to stiffen it up a bit.

I also know to start small and work your way up. How much different is it to jump a DJ vs a trail bike? I expect pumping to be much more responsive. So I'm curious as a noob getting into this.


----------



## Junersun (Jun 10, 2014)

Pumping the transition is so much easier so I've found that on my DJ I can approach a jump much slower.

My big spill also happened because I pumped into a section I came in too hot. Launched way past the transition... that hurt.

I think as soon as I got comfortable on the short wheelbase, I went right to where I was jumping with my trail bike. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

Junersun said:


> It's really help me commit into a landing fork first or else you get a nice sharp sting up your spine.


Yeah land nose first. I'm working this on any bike I ride. Landing back first is no bueno.

There does seems to be a lot of pulling up with your feet/kicking back on the jumps to get the rear wheel up vs an mtb. And going off drops looks like they are several different ways of doing it.


----------



## Seaan (May 12, 2011)

Start out on the small stuff and get comfortable. Work you way up to the bigger stuff. Talk to the people at the spots and see if they can give you tips or so you can follow someone through a line. The P3 is a great bike... It's what I ride myself. Where you at in Colorado?


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

Seaan said:


> Start out on the small stuff and get comfortable. Work you way up to the bigger stuff. Talk to the people at the spots and see if they can give you tips or so you can follow someone through a line. The P3 is a great bike... It's what I ride myself. Where you at in Colorado?


Not far from you. I spend most of my time in valmont with the occasional dabbling at ruby hill.

I've been riding my hd3 at both places, the geo feels weird on everything except the slopestyle and corkscrew.

Since I spend so little time on the trails, I might as well get back to the basics and ride on a DJ before hitting Trestle this summer.

If I really like the DJ side of things I'll prolly look at getting a slopestyle for a full suspension DJ. Being old and sore, I'd want to take the sting out of a shitty landing as I get better. But first, I wanna get things dialed pumping, cornering, and small jumps on the p3.


----------



## Seaan (May 12, 2011)

Right on! You might take a gander at the P Slope... Basically a P3 with a rear shock I think. I spend more time at Ruby Hill and occasionally go up to Boulder lol. Have you been to Barnum yet? It's pretty close to RH but it's legit dirt jumps. Less than two months for Trestle too!! So excited for that!


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

Seaan said:


> Right on! You might take a gander at the P Slope... Basically a P3 with a rear shock I think. I spend more time at Ruby Hill and occasionally go up to Boulder lol. Have you been to Barnum yet? It's pretty close to RH but it's legit dirt jumps. Less than two months for Trestle too!! So excited for that!


No P-slope. If I end up going full into this, I'm looking at the NS Soda. That bike has a better geo for me.

Today I rode my DJ on the XS jump line, and both pump tracks at Valmont. 45 minutes later and I'm toast.

It was warm, but I'm always in a full face and knee guards. I took a digger a month ago on the small slopestyle landing a jump and was VERY happy that I was wearing my full face.

Anytime you're on a DJ, you have to be on your game. All. The. Time. it's not a trail bike where the suspension will save your bacon for doing something stupid. It's a twitchy little f***er, so you have to know what you're doing on it.

The wheelbase is short. The head angle is steep. The chainstays are short. This is not your trail bike.

Fortunately, I've been working on my jumping, pumping, and railing corners on my HD3 (a long leg XC bike basically)--but that bike is way too tall and the wrong geo for what I want to learn.

My first run on the lower pump track near the jumps I was surprised at how fast that bike is. Man, it is FAST. It will reward you if you are on your game. I was able to lean into the turns much easier, and could pump uphill (!!). The upper pump track was harder after the outside loop because the inner turns are harder. But the outside was a much stronger than on my trail bike.

The jump line (XS) was fun too, but I only did one run at the end. It has a nice berm to rail at the end.

BUT: if you're getting tired or starting to not feel comfortable, stop. I didn't even dare try the dual slalom yet on it. It has some blown out sections, and I think I want better tires for the DJ before I do that.


----------



## DriverB (Apr 29, 2014)

Subscribed. I'm 34 and just getting back into DJ after about a 20 year hiatus. My interest was reignited doing some street riding on my 20" bmx. decided to anti up and ordered a Transition BLT to ride at the local jump spots here. Looking forward to the challenge of responsibility relearning some old skills and advancing to new ones. I was never up to the level of big vertical lips when I was a kid. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

DriverB said:


> Subscribed. I'm 34 and just getting back into DJ after about a 20 year hiatus. My interest was reignited doing some street riding on my 20" bmx. decided to anti up and ordered a Transition BLT to ride at the local jump spots here. Looking forward to the challenge of responsibility relearning some old skills and advancing to new ones. I was never up to the level of big vertical lips when I was a kid.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


 Vertical lips are interesting. Feels like I'm riding into a wall. Definitely a mental thing.


----------

